# Why is China so much worse than America, when both countries are just as bad?



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Why is China so much worse when America at this point is no different, only the ones ruling each country are different?

China is controlled by the State, America, is controlled by Left Wing Authoritarians who want to purge the world of all that is, to their minds, wrong? 

You will get removed for insulting Xi, but in America, you get removed for insulting a minority group or supporting the wrong candidate. 

Both countries also don't allow their people to choose their leader. 

So what gives? Why are we so against China when they aren't any better than us? The only difference is they know those minority groups are a problem and treat them as such unlike America.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 16, 2020)

yes you posted this in the election thread on this topic and clearly you weren't getting enough attention


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 16, 2020)

The real answer is that there's nothing wrong with authouritarianism because all countries are authouritarian at heart. Having the ability to have gay sex, do drugs, and say anything you like doesn't make you free if you're a slave. 
Anyways, China is worse because they're genociding the Uyghurs


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 16, 2020)

because China doesn't have a sense of humor


----------



## Ita Mori (Dec 16, 2020)

> Why are we so against China when they aren't any better than us?


You unintentionally answered your own question, sperg.

But also, China is worse because they have small dicks.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Ita Mori said:


> You unintentionally answered your own question, sperg.
> 
> But also, China is worse because they have small dicks.


So why be against them? 

I just feel so angry when I see leftists get upset at China for their censorship, when they are far more dishonest and honestly no different. Just China is more logical while they are irrational neanderthals in comparison.


----------



## Chicken Neck Nelly (Dec 16, 2020)

What you’ve just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought and everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul. 

I hate to break out this meme but I feel it's highly relevant in this instance.


----------



## CockPockets (Dec 16, 2020)

动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 劉曉波动态网自由门


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 16, 2020)

Uh oh OP here comes the American Internet Defense Security-Force (AIDs-F)


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 16, 2020)

FUCKIN.

UGLY.

REDS.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 16, 2020)

Greetings from Spergatory.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

Wow China sure is better than America since America has all those muslim concentration camps, forced child labor for sweatshops for Chinese companies, Americans also murder COVID patients as well, and will arrest anyone for questioning our government or making fun of the president.

Wait...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## BingBong (Dec 16, 2020)

OP is a retard


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> Wow China sure is better than America since America has all those muslim concentration camps, forced child labor for sweatshops for Chinese companies, Americans also murder COVID patients as well, and will arrest anyone for questioning our government or making fun of the president.
> 
> Wait...


I thought we disliked Muslims? 

"will arrest anyone for questioning our government or making fun of the president."

These happen already. Just the former is deplatforming and the latter...well when it's a Democrat president yes.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I thought we disliked Muslims?
> 
> "will arrest anyone for questioning our government or making fun of the president."
> 
> These happen already. Just the former is deplatforming and the latter...well when it's a Democrat president yes.


Yes because getting banned from twitter is the same as going to jail. Also I am sure people will get arrested for making fun of Joe Biden, no one got arrested for making fun of Obama and Clinton.

You really fit your username, you sheltered faggot.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> Yes because getting banned from twitter is the same as going to jail. Also I am sure people will get arrested for making fun of Joe Biden, no one got arrested for making fun of Obama and Clinton.
> 
> You really fit your username, you sheltered faggot.


What about the Election Fraud? You know that's just another step towards America becoming a despotic regime just like China. I mean the liberals seem to love it, so why are you denying this?


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> What about the Election Fraud? You know that's just another step towards America becoming a despotic regime just like China. I mean the liberals seem to love it, so why are you denying this?


Nigga the fact that you think election fraud is going to make America equivalent to China (btw there was fraud in almost every election in the US you retard even before 2020) is really naïve thinking. The fact you've been simping for China because of America's voter fraud is just downright pathetic.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> Nigga the fact that you think election fraud is going to make America equivalent to China (btw there was fraud in almost every election in the US you retard even before 2020) is really naïve thinking. The fact you've been simping for China because of America's voter fraud is just downright pathetic.



There is no difference between the two if that's the case. Plus the fraud was VERY blatant and big this year, that isn't a good thing for American democracy. 

Why don't you go be a simp for American authoritarian elsewhere.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> There is no difference between the two if that's the case. Plus the fraud was VERY blatant and big this year, that isn't a good thing for American democracy.
> 
> Why don't you go be a simp for American authoritarian elsewhere.


So what are your thoughts on the PRC turning into west taiwan?


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> There is no difference between the two if that's the case. Plus the fraud was VERY blatant and big this year, that isn't a good thing for American democracy.
> 
> Why don't you go be a simp for American authoritarian elsewhere.


Fraud being blatant = AMERICA BEING LITERALLY CHINA

Bitch if you are American, you have more freedoms than 100% of Chinese citizens that are not deep in the CCP. Stop acting like because of American fuck-ups equate to becoming China.

Christ I am not a fan of the US Government, but to say it is just as bad as fucking China is the most retarded thing I ever read.


----------



## Idiotron (Dec 16, 2020)

Sure, you will be removed for criticizing a minority..... from Twitter.
If that makes the US as bad as China to you then you need to spend less time on social media.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Dec 16, 2020)

Why is...wait, what? Are you fucking with me?

China literally kills people and harvests their organs to sell to the rich. China has slave labor, death and rape camps. Labor is so bad in China they had to install fucking hammocks outside of factories to stop people from routinely killing themselves by jumping off a building by climbing over the suicide fences. People have been _jailed and their lives ruined for posting about *WINNIE THE FUCKING POO BECAUSE IT OFFENDS THEIR LEADER. *_Do you know what would happen if Kathy Griffin held up a severed head of Xi in mockery? Unimaginable suffering before she died. That's what would have happened.

You are fucking retarded beyond comprehension if you think America is just as bad as China. This isn't even up for fucking discussion.


----------



## Aum (Dec 16, 2020)

Please kill yourself as soon as possible, OP.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Dec 16, 2020)

So you think drinking piss is just as bad as drinking slightly salted water? Dumbass.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

Secret Asshole said:


> Why is...wait, what? Are you fucking with me?
> 
> China literally kills people and harvests their organs to sell to the rich. China has slave labor, death and rape camps. Labor is so bad in China they had to install fucking hammocks outside of factories to stop people from routinely killing themselves by jumping off a building by climbing over the suicide fences. People have been _jailed and their lives ruined for posting about *WINNIE THE FUCKING POO BECAUSE IT OFFENDS THEIR LEADER. *_Do you know what would happen if Kathy Griffin held up a severed head of Xi in mockery? Unimaginable suffering before she died. That's what would have happened.
> 
> You are fucking retarded beyond comprehension if you think America is just as bad as China. This isn't even up for fucking discussion.


But you see OP got banned on Twitter for saying nigger and there is blatant election fraud, therefore CHINA AND AMERICA ARE THE SAME!!!


----------



## Steely Dan (Dec 16, 2020)

Because China is asshoe:


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Dec 16, 2020)

A few thousand years from now, America and China will look EXACTLY the same: A radiation-drenched, desolate wasteland if you believe all the fucking  doomers.


----------



## RSOD (Dec 16, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> FUCKIN.
> 
> UGLY.
> 
> REDS.


THOSE F.U.R FAGS


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 16, 2020)

China is bad because of what @Secret Asshole said. Here is my question to you, @InsolentGaylord, why are you a wumao? How much is China paying you to make them look good?


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 16, 2020)

Deep Thoughts really is just A&H's retarded sister. 

And Trumpers keep proving they are just the SJWs' retarded hick cousins.

At least the Hilidawgs simped for Canada another Western democracy.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Dec 16, 2020)

I'll ask my Chinese colleague for his opinion, one moment.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 16, 2020)

@InsolentGaylord has no pfp because his individuality has been sold out.


----------



## FencePost (Dec 16, 2020)

You're all forgetting a newer major aspect of CCP life: The social credit system!  Why be sanctioned for instituting a Gestapo when you can con your citizens into being one for you!  Rat out your friends, rat out your family, rat out your neighbors and coworkers!  And if you don't or don't do it enough, we'll make you an unperson, leaving you destitute and to starve to death on the streets.
*Notice: *There are no homeless in Beijing; Any claims otherwise are American capitalist propaganda.



Spoiler: P.S.



动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 劉曉波动态网自由门


*


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Dec 16, 2020)

SPAAAAAAACE said:


> I'll ask my Chinese colleague for his opinion, one moment.


Here ya go:

什麼他媽的你他媽的剛才說我，你這小婊子？我會讓你知道我畢業了我班的頂部的海豹突擊隊，我已經參與了許多秘密襲擊的基地組織，和我有超過300證實殺死。我在訓練的大猩猩戰，我在整個美國軍隊的最高狙擊手。你是我什麼都不是，但只是一個目標。我會消滅你他媽的精度喜歡哪一個從未見過在這個地球上，記住我的話他媽的。你以為你可以逃脫說狗屎我在互聯網上？再想想，笨蛋。在我們發言，我聯繫我的秘密橫跨美國間諜網絡和IP被追踪作為現在讓您風暴，蛆更好的準備。這抹了你打電話


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 16, 2020)

Why do I sense the fact that OP was probably condescending to those who supported the #FreeHongKong movement because we have to worry more about America while China’s own government is trying to take over HK and Taiwan? This “America is about as worse than China” post is just an excuse to deflect from that.



CheezzyMach said:


> At least the Hilidawgs simped for Canada another Western democracy.



They secretly had tweets claiming that they had fantasy sex with Donald Trump on the eve of him winning the presidency. After that, they tried to tell us that Justin Trudeau and his colorful socks are so “manly” than him.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Dec 16, 2020)

I think he went full emo.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> But you see OP got banned on Twitter for saying nigger and there is blatant election fraud, therefore CHINA AND AMERICA ARE THE SAME!!!



Lol you think I'm actually stupid for realising America is on it's way to being a authoritarian government. And yeah sure laugh at the obvious election fraud with a candidate no one fucking wanted and had no enthusiasm. There is evidence and frankly even if I linked it, you would deny it. I swear you were also dooming about Trumps chances too on that thread. 

Both countries are authoritarian and like to try and influence other countries with their way of thinking. Have you seen how America tries to influence Japan (even if it's just the entertainment) with their way of thinking? That's not too different from what China does.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

FencePost said:


> You're all forgetting a newer major aspect of CCP life: The social credit system!  Why be sanctioned for instituting a Gestapo when you can con your citizens into being one for you!  Rat out your friends, rat out your family, rat out your neighbors and coworkers!  And if you don't or don't do it enough, we'll make you an unperson, leaving you destitute and to starve to death on the streets.
> *Notice: *There are no homeless in Beijing; Any claims otherwise are American capitalist propaganda.
> 
> 
> ...



We have that in America. It's in the form of Social Media and Credit Companies deplatforming the undesirables. 

You guys live in a creeping authoritarian country. You should try and get out while you still can. At least China is more logical and sees humans as cogs in a machine rather than meat puppets like the left. 

At least a cog is useful.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Dec 16, 2020)

Tiananmen Square

Nothing to see here, fellow comrade. Please go about your day and enjoy your heavily restricted pornography


----------



## Absolutego (Dec 16, 2020)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> China is bad because of what @Secret Asshole said. Here is my question to you, @InsolentGaylord, why are you a wumao? How much is China paying you to make them look good?


He isn't Wumao, he's just an incredibly butthurt rightoid. Back when he was calling himself BoomerDenton, about half of his posts outside of A&H were sperging about the SJW conspiracy in his Star Wars and MCU movies. He's got this hilarious ongoing feud with @KillThemCrackasBabies stemming from the Captain Marvel thread.


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 16, 2020)

Why do people keep talking about China when Putin has clearly conquered 90% of the planet?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> He isn't Wumao, he's just an incredibly butthurt rightoid. Back when he was calling himself BoomerDenton, about half of his posts outside of A&H were sperging about the SJW conspiracy in his Star Wars and MCU movies. He's got this hilarious ongoing feud with @KillThemCrackasBabies stemming from the Captain Marvel thread.



Hey you have good memory! 

But the truth is China is kicking our asses and I don't see why you guys are so inconsistent with your double standards. 

"We hate Gays and Blacks, but we hate China because they hate Gays and Blacks"

"We hate authoritarianism! But we also like it when we do it because hate speech is bad!" 

Also when you say the word "Rightoid" you haven't really got a right to say much else because it shows your bias. 

KillThemCrackasBabies is also a leftoid then by that logic. 

Go watch a shitty disney movie or something.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 16, 2020)

OP has Chink Derangement Syndrome






And it's too bad @andabeeryy  isn't online, today; I'm pretty sure that he'll get a kick out of this.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> OP has Chink Derangement Syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is also a giant crybaby who thinks anyone who disagrees with him is a liberal





@InsolentGaylord 

I love how you ask if I'm a liberal because you're a brainlet retard who thinks America's brand of authoritarianism is as bad as the country that literally commits human rights violations daily, bans any dissenting opinions, and many other atrocities. Yes America is getting quite authoritarian, but you are god damn retarded to compare it to China.


----------



## Aum (Dec 16, 2020)

如果您不小心，黑鬼将摧毁您的村庄
请不要让任何黑人进入中国
黑鬼是猿人
拜托，臭虫人是我们反猿联盟的盟友
没有黑鬼！


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 16, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> He isn't Wumao, he's just an incredibly butthurt rightoid. Back when he was calling himself BoomerDenton, about half of his posts outside of A&H were sperging about the SJW conspiracy in his Star Wars and MCU movies. He's got this hilarious ongoing feud with @KillThemCrackasBabies stemming from the Captain Marvel thread.


Lol not even that, he's just an anti-SJW sperg. Which makes his China cock sucking even funnier since they're just as "woke" when it comes to sexual content. But they hate the homos and darkies so that makes their censorship based I guess.

Don't know why he's guzzling Trump's cock so hard but antis love him for some reason.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 16, 2020)

Nigger do you réalisé that the sole fact you Can post this garbage thread shows the Usa is not that Bad.
In china you could not post this and even procreate(luckily)


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> He is also a giant crybaby who thinks anyone who disagrees with him is a liberal
> 
> View attachment 1793087
> 
> ...



"Yes America is getting quite authoritarian" 

Yes. It's "getting" there. The human rights violations are happening with Big Tech deplatforming people, and credit companies doing the same. the banning of dissenting opinions is happening too. The Atrocities will follow too considering some members of the Democrats wanted to make lists of the "deplorables". 

Wake up, China may as well just take over at this point. I know you are too busy watching garbage Disney/Marvel propaganda but wake the fuck up.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

JuanActimel said:


> Nigger do you réalisé that the sole fact you Can post this garbage thread shows the Usa is not that Bad.
> In china you could not post this and even procreate(luckily)



Not for long lol.


----------



## SheerHeartAttack (Dec 16, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8x4m-qpmJ8
		

This on your playlist OP?


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Yes. It's "getting" there. The human rights violations are happening with Big Tech deplatforming people, and credit companies doing the same. the banning of dissenting opinions is happening too. The Atrocities will follow too considering some members of the Democrats wanted to make lists of the "deplorables".


You sound like you're 16, maybe you should go back to studying.


----------



## Mr. Zed da Robot Poon Fed (Dec 16, 2020)

Because unlike America, China has a long-term vision of conquering the world that's in play. Watch this to understand:


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> You sound like you're 16, maybe you should go back to studying.


Why? What in what I said was wrong?

If by 2030 we are living in pods and eating bugs like you claim we will, will you still claim that I am wrong?



Clint Westwood said:


> Because unlike America, China has a long-term vision of conquering the world that's in play. Watch this to understand:


Well no shit. They are like a really damn good machine filled with cogs. America is just a feel good hippy bullshit country full of mentally defective weirdos who can't handle the truth from their politicians. So they vote in people who will allow for them to get taken over by China. They are stupid and deserve to be taken over by China.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Dec 16, 2020)

First of all you have to understand that Chinese are not people like us. Do you see pollution in America? Do you see our rivers clogged with plastic bags? Oh you people and plastic bags; fucking cheap and disposable. Have you ever seen the chinese infant mortality rate, how they choke on the poisoned air? Fuck and then the shoddy building they are living in falls over because the local construction bureau is corrupt as fuck. One and a half billion of you fucking monsters exist and all you have done is piss off everyone else and kill wildlife and destroy the ecosystem. Your country is so fucking dirty that my country has to go on lockdowns because of diseases you spread.

disgusting, ugly, filthy little creatures and the planet would do so much without you around.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> "Yes America is getting quite authoritarian"
> 
> Yes. It's "getting" there. The human rights violations are happening with Big Tech deplatforming people, and credit companies doing the same. the banning of dissenting opinions is happening too. The Atrocities will follow too considering some members of the Democrats wanted to make lists of the "deplorables".
> 
> Wake up, China may as well just take over at this point. I know you are too busy watching garbage Disney/Marvel propaganda but wake the fuck up.


The fact you think China should takeover which kills, tortures, and enslaves people for anti-government thought is better than America for corporations banning people is exceptional.  America is evil but compared to China, America is the greatest country on Earth, hell any of the cucked European countries look like paradise compared to China. 



InsolentGaylord said:


> Why? What in what I said was wrong?
> 
> If by 2030 we are living in pods and eating bugs like you claim we will, will you still claim that I am wrong?


>Believing in the eating bugs meme

HOLY FUCK YOU ARE A BRAINLET! Get off the Internet if you literally believe these half-baked conspiracies

The biggest irony of this is that I actually voted for Trump and Trump himself hates the Chinese for what they are doing, yet you suck Winnie the Pooh's dick because he doesn't do things the way liberals do when they carry authoritarianism.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> "Yes America is getting quite authoritarian"
> 
> Yes. It's "getting" there. The human rights violations are happening with Big Tech deplatforming people, and credit companies doing the same. the banning of dissenting opinions is happening too. The Atrocities will follow too considering some members of the Democrats wanted to make lists of the "deplorables".
> 
> Wake up, China may as well just take over at this point. I know you are too busy watching garbage Disney/Marvel propaganda but wake the fuck up.


You culture warriors are such fucking cancer that I almost wish the Biden/AOC camps were coming instead of the white Obama we're getting.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Clint Westwood said:


> Because unlike America, China has a long-term vision of conquering the world that's in play. Watch this to understand:





Truthboi said:


> The fact you think China should takeover which kills, tortures, and enslaves people for anti-government thought is better than America for corporations banning people is exceptional.  America is evil but compared to China, America is the greatest country on Earth, hell any of the cucked European countries look like paradise compared to China.
> 
> 
> >Believing in the eating bugs meme
> ...


If your country wants China, then there is no reason to fight against China anymore. 

You guys will live in a awful shithole soon enough anyway. China is just the direction Humanity is heading, just Chinese people are more unified compared to the troglodytes who live in the west. Both are ruled by corporations who snuff out the smaller guy also. Just China isn't as stupid.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> If your country wants China, then there is no reason to fight against China anymore.
> 
> You guys will live in a awful shithole soon enough anyway. China is just the direction Humanity is heading, just Chinese people are more unified compared to the troglodytes who live in the west. Both are ruled by corporations who snuff out the smaller guy also. Just China isn't as stupid.


Now you are sounding like god damn Moviebob at this point, holy shit!


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> Now you are sounding like god damn Moviebob at this point, holy shit!



Moviebob is a part of the reason America is becoming a shit hole lol.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> If your country wants China, then there is no reason to fight against China anymore.
> 
> You guys will live in a awful shithole soon enough anyway. China is just the direction Humanity is heading, just Chinese people are more unified compared to the troglodytes who live in the west. Both are ruled by corporations who snuff out the smaller guy also. Just China isn't as stupid.


Then leave and join the based Chinese, no one's forcing you to stay in  *and leech off *this shithole.

You won't though, because just like the SJWs you sperg over for all your crying you enjoy the benefits of living in a first world western democracy too much to leave it.


----------



## FencePost (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> We have that in America. It's in the form of Social Media and Credit Companies deplatforming the undesirables.
> 
> You guys live in a creeping authoritarian country. You should try and get out while you still can. At least China is more logical and sees humans as cogs in a machine rather than meat puppets like the left.
> 
> At least a cog is useful.


Is it us or we, sinophile?  Social media doesn't mean shit and any company that thinks otherwise can die a slow death.  If you're using social media to vomit out your hot takes in public, you're double retarded, and no one can rat out a neighbor or family member because they failed to make a car or cell phone payment for a month.  Read any of Truthboi's post for what the CCP actually thinks of their citizens, you future unwilling organ donor.


InsolentGaylord said:


> just Chinese people are more unified compared to the troglodytes who live in the west. Both are ruled by corporations who snuff out the smaller guy also. Just China isn't as stupid.


Does unconsciously fearing for their lives at all points of the day while being completely willing, literally and metaphorically, to throw anyone under the bus for +1 social score meet the definition of "unified" for you?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

FencePost said:


> Is it us or we, sinophile?  Social media doesn't mean shit and any company that thinks otherwise can die a slow death.  If you're using social media to vomit out your hot takes in public, you're double retarded, and no one can rat out a neighbor or family member because they failed to make a car or cell phone payment for a month.  Read any of Truthboi's post for what the CCP actually thinks of their citizens, you future unwilling organ donor.
> 
> Does unconsciously fearing for their lives at all points of the day while being completely willing, literally and metaphorically, to throw anyone under the bus for +1 social score meet the definition of "unified" for you?



Unconsciously fearing about being fired or losing their ability to speak is also pretty bad. Do you think many of those lunatics say what they say because they believe it? No, they say it out of fear of the authoritarian left which you guys laugh about. You won't be laughing when they come for you.

China is horrible, but they aren't as dishonest as America is. An honest dictatorship beats a dishonest one. Your country is literally just propaganda for the democrats lol. It's no concidence the people who enjoy Disney movies these days are some of the most retarded lunatics on the planet.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> Then leave and join the based Chinese, no one's forcing you to stay in  *and leech off *this shithole.
> 
> You won't though, because just like the SJWs you sperg over for all your crying you enjoy the benefits of living in a first world western democracy too much to leave it.


He is literally the right wing version of this (especially in a few years), just change a few words around






Despite me not liking the results and how nothing got overturned, at least Trump's loss exposed how true Horseshoe theory is.


----------



## Florence (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Unconsciously fearing about being fired or losing their ability to speak is also pretty bad. Do you think many of those lunatics say what they say because they believe it? No, they say it out of fear of the authoritarian left which you guys laugh about. You won't be laughing when they come for you.


Being banned from Twitter = being sent to concentration camps and having your organs harvested, apparently.


InsolentGaylord said:


> China is horrible, but they aren't as dishonest as America is. An honest dictatorship beats a dishonest one. Your country is literally just propaganda for the democrats lol. It's no concidence the people who enjoy Disney movies these days are some of the most retarded lunatics on the planet.


Wait, you’re not even American? No wonder you’re so pissy about not having freedom, you don’t know what it’s like.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> He is literally the right wing version of this (especially in a few years), just change a few words around
> 
> View attachment 1793136
> 
> Despite me not liking the results and how nothing got overturned, at least Trump's loss exposed how true Horseshoe theory is.


He lost because he was an outsider and they rigged the election. 

And to be fair the problem with Moviebob is that he's insanely far left and is quite pathetic in general. I am just saying it's best to give into an actual worthy authoritarian system rather than a pathetic one like the American version.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Florence said:


> Being banned from Twitter = being sent to concentration camps and having your organs harvested, apparently.
> 
> Wait, you’re not even American? No wonder you’re so pissy about not having freedom, you don’t know what it’s like.


It seems no different from the UK to be honest, I mean you aren't that far away now from losing your freedoms all because you wanted to chop your dick off and be a tranny.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Unconsciously fearing about being fired or losing their ability to speak is also pretty bad. Do you think many of those lunatics say what they say because they believe it? No, they say it out of fear of the authoritarian left which you guys laugh about. You won't be laughing when they come for you.
> 
> China is horrible, but they aren't as dishonest as America is. An honest dictatorship beats a dishonest one. Your country is literally just propaganda for the democrats lol. It's no concidence the people who enjoy Disney movies these days are some of the most retarded lunatics on the planet.


This is why the Halal threads need to come back.

Imagine still being this asshurt because of Twitter dangerhairs.



Truthboi said:


> He is literally the right wing version of this (especially in a few years), just change a few words around
> 
> View attachment 1793136
> 
> Despite me not liking the results and how nothing got overturned, at least Trump's loss exposed how true Horseshoe theory is.


He's no different then the retards in America who simped for the USSR back before it collapsed.


----------



## Florence (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> It seems no different from the UK to be honest, I mean you aren't that far away now from losing your freedoms all because you wanted to chop your dick off and be a tranny.


 Wait, I thought trannies got special protection? If you’re going to be autistic, at least be consistently autistic.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Florence said:


> Wait, I thought trannies got special protection? If you’re going to be autistic, at least be consistently autistic.



They get special protection so the majority have their rights taken away over time. After this is done they too will suffer, and they deserve it because 99% of them are evil histrionic lunatics.

Why do you liberal minded types always sound like you are laughing when you type?


----------



## Florence (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> They get special protection so the majority have their rights taken away over time. After this is done they too will suffer, and they deserve it because 99% of them are evil histrionic lunatics.
> 
> Why do you liberal minded types always sound like you are laughing when you type?


Because I am. You’re  a fucking loony and it amuses me.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> He lost because he was an outsider and they rigged the election.
> 
> And to be fair the problem with Moviebob is that he's insanely far left and is quite pathetic in general. I am just saying it's best to give into an actual worthy authoritarian system rather than a pathetic one like the American version.


You are insanely far right if you think fucking China is a good authoritarian system where they literally harvest organs from citizens, force child labor laws to make sneakers in sweatshops, force people into concentration camps, and anyone who has a different opinion that isn't pro-government is dead or "re-educated". The reason China seems unified is because the majority of the citizens are brainwashed and suppressed from any information that goes against the government propaganda or are scared for what happens if the government finds out they have wrong think.

Then again you will think America is worse because of what Twitter does to conservatives.

It's kinda funny how clearly uninformed you are about China that you think it's the same as America despite being objectively worse for having the combined worst traits of many dictatorships into one government.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> You are insanely far right if you think fucking China is a good authoritarian system where they literally harvest organs from citizens, force child labor laws to make sneakers in sweatshops, force people into concentration camps, and anyone who has a different opinion that isn't pro-government is dead or "re-educated". The reason China seems unified is because the majority of the citizens are brainwashed and suppressed from any information that goes against the government propaganda or are scared for what happens if the government finds out they have wrong think.
> 
> Then again you will think America is worse because of what Twitter does to conservatives.
> 
> It's kinda funny how clearly uninformed you are about China that you think it's the same as America despite being objectively worse for having the combined worst traits of many dictatorships into one government.


I'm aware China is a shithole.

"anyone who has a different opinion that isn't pro-government is dead or "re-educated". The reason China seems unified is because the majority of the citizens are brainwashed and suppressed from any information that goes against the government propaganda or are scared for what happens if the government finds out they have wrong think."

I hate to tell you this...but that's already the case in America. Yes, including the brainwashed Citizens, you seen the shit they teach in schools? You have people who are brainwashed to believe black people are sacred idols who are killed enmass on the streets because Big Tech and Big Media told them so.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I'm aware China is a shithole.
> 
> "anyone who has a different opinion that isn't pro-government is dead or "re-educated". The reason China seems unified is because the majority of the citizens are brainwashed and suppressed from any information that goes against the government propaganda or are scared for what happens if the government finds out they have wrong think."
> 
> I hate to tell you this...but that's already the case in America. Yes, including the brainwashed Citizens, you seen the shit they teach in schools? You have people who are brainwashed to believe black people are sacred idols who are killed enmass on the streets because Big Tech and Big Media told them so.


Damn I must've not noticed the American concentration camps or death squads killing people against the government, also you (and lots of dumbasses on the farms) overestimate how many people in America care about politics.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> They get special protection so the majority have their rights taken away over time. After this is done they too will suffer, and they deserve it because 99% of them are evil histrionic lunatics.
> 
> Why do you liberal minded types always sound like you are laughing when you type?


I'm real glad I unplugged from youtube culture war faggotry.



Truthboi said:


> You are insanely far right if you think fucking China is a good authoritarian system where they literally harvest organs from citizens, force child labor laws to make sneakers in sweatshops, force people into concentration camps, and anyone who has a different opinion that isn't pro-government is dead or "re-educated". The reason China seems unified is because the majority of the citizens are brainwashed and suppressed from any information that goes against the government propaganda or are scared for what happens if the government finds out they have wrong think.
> 
> Then again you will think America is worse because of what Twitter does to conservatives.
> 
> It's kinda funny how clearly uninformed you are about China that you think it's the same as America despite being objectively worse for having the combined worst traits of many dictatorships into one government.


TBH I don't think he is, I think he's just a culture war retard. In the 90s he'd probably be bitching about fundies censoring things and sucking Clinton's cock.

It'll be real funny if SJW talk becomes a Rightwing thing this decade because of the Trump cultists just to see how loyal to conservatism these types really are.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> Damn I must've not noticed the American concentration camps or death squads killing people against the government, also you (and lots of dumbasses on the farms) overestimate how many people in America care about politics.



You didn't answer the fact that America is full of brainwashed lunatics who care too much about ACTIVISM! Which is the same as politics.


----------



## FencePost (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Unconsciously fearing about being fired or losing their ability to speak is also pretty bad. Do you think many of those lunatics say what they say because they believe it? No, they say it out of fear of the authoritarian left which you guys laugh about. You won't be laughing when they come for you.


At least we know the magic no-no words;  It's also not a matter of being black-bagged and having your organs harvested but keeping the dangerhairs and troons from screeching for five seconds;  Again, anyone who takes social media seriously needs to get fucked.


> China is horrible, but they aren't as dishonest as America is. An honest dictatorship beats a dishonest one. Your country is literally just propaganda for the democrats lol. It's no concidence the people who enjoy Disney movies these days are some of the most retarded lunatics on the planet.


At least you admit it.  A dictatorship so honest you can't even make a joke about the leader's appearance without fear of blackbagging.  Also shut the fuck up about Disney;  The only person who cares about the bloated corpse of an animation company in this thread is you.


InsolentGaylord said:


> I hate to tell you this...but that's already the case in America. Yes, including the brainwashed Citizens, you seen the shit they teach in schools? You have people who are brainwashed to believe black people are sacred idols who are killed enmass on the streets because Big Tech and Big Media told them so.


What kind of California tier dogshit school did you go to?  Where are these piles of black people corpses getting stacked up at?


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 16, 2020)

I f there's one whitepill to take from this it's that no matter how polarized things are now the Left and the Right can still join together to mock a culture war retard who's still stuck mentally in 2015.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 16, 2020)

@BoxerShorts47 you are getting dethroned by this retard.

Defend your honor!


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

FencePost said:


> What kind of California tier dogshit school did you go to?  Where are these piles of black people corpses getting stacked up at?


That's what half of the US populace believes. That's the scary thing.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Dec 16, 2020)

Easy. They're worse because they aren't us.


----------



## KillThemCrackasBabies (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Hey you have good memory!
> 
> But the truth is China is kicking our asses and I don't see why you guys are so inconsistent with your double standards.
> 
> ...



How the fuck you gonna 'Reddit Space' on KF...


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 16, 2020)

Please enjoy this song as you wait for your social credit to be deposited.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

Lastly before I go to bed. You guys are gonna get fucked over by the Great Reset once the lockdowns cause massive economic decline. You will be living in a far worse place than China soon anyway.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 16, 2020)

nekrataal said:


> Please enjoy this song as you wait for your social credit to be deposited.


That is the wrong video, comrade. 69 years in gulag for posting politically incorrect anthem.

According to comrade @Randall Fragg this is approved anthem.






You laugh, now.


InsolentGaylord said:


> Lastly before I go to bed. You guys are gonna get fucked over by the Great Reset once the lockdowns cause massive economic decline. You will be living in a far worse place than China soon anyway.


Like what?


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Lastly before I go to bed. You guys are gonna get fucked over by the Great Reset once the lockdowns cause massive economic decline. You will be living in a far worse place than China soon anyway.


Calm down retard.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Lastly before I go to bed. You guys are gonna get fucked over by the Great Reset once the lockdowns cause massive economic decline. You will be living in a far worse place than China soon anyway.


I'll cut my losses, anything is better than being deluded enough into thinking that a country whose leader gets pissy for being called Winnie the Pooh is actually better than America.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

KokoroKoroki said:


> I'll cut my losses, anything is better than being deluded enough into thinking that a country whose leader gets pissy for being called Winnie the Pooh is actually better than America.


And that's why America is fucked.
Lol. I bet you probably hated Trump because of his personality and not what he did.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> And that's why America is fucked.
> Lol. I bet you probably hated Trump because of his personality and not what he did.


I'm not even American for a start so good job retard.

Secondly, answer me this, has Trump ever banned something or made it illegal just because it made fun of him?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 16, 2020)

KokoroKoroki said:


> I'm not even American for a start so good job retard.
> 
> Secondly, answer me this, has Trump ever banned something or made it illegal just because it made fun of him?


Nope. 
The democrats will though. They have already banned movies and TV Shows that are "offensive" and encourage self censorship.

China would at least set people's priorities straight.


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> China would at least set people's priorities straight.


If you unironically believe this then you’re a bigger retard than I thought.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Nope.
> The democrats will though. They have already banned movies and TV Shows that are "offensive" and encourage self censorship.
> 
> China would at least set people's priorities straight.


By sticking them into a gulag lmao.

Also weren't you supposed to be going to bed? Sleep now so Winnie the Pooh can give you a big sloppy kiss for defending him.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Lastly before I go to bed. You guys are gonna get fucked over by the Great Reset once the lockdowns cause massive economic decline. You will be living in a far worse place than China soon anyway.


I'm still waiting for the NWO to replace me with a pod person and for Nibiru-chan to destroy the earth.

She's 8 years late.

Seriously what is it with Trumpers and retarded conspiracy theories?


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 16, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> And that's why America is fucked.
> Lol. I bet you probably hated Trump because of his personality and not what he did.


What happened to going to bed?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm still finding it hilarious how you guys get upset at GoG/CDPR for taking down Devotion, when you are A Okay with the Censorship happening in America from the Radical Left. They tend to practice self censorship (so we don't see the actual censorship), so there is a Free Speech loophole. 

Plus if you search Anti-Free Speech on Google, all you get are pages about Hate Speech.

Your country is NO better than China. Sure you ain't putting people in camps, but you are pretty much living under a very similar authoritarian system at this point. You have rigged elections ffs and you will NEVER have another populist candidate become President ever again.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I'm still finding it hilarious how you guys get upset at GoG/CDPR for taking down Devotion, when you are A Okay with the Censorship happening in America from the Radical Left. They tend to practice self censorship (so we don't see the actual censorship), so there is a Free Speech loophole.
> 
> Plus if you search Anti-Free Speech on Google, all you get are pages about Hate Speech.
> 
> Your country is NO better than China. Sure you ain't putting people in camps, but you are pretty much living under a very similar authoritarian system at this point. You have rigged elections ffs and you will NEVER have another populist candidate become President ever again.


Who said we were okay with censorship happening with the left? We aren't, it just so happens that speaking against this censorship won't get you thrown into a camp in America.

America is nowhere near as authoritarian as China, China is ranked as the 4th worst country in regards to the Freedom of the Press (177 out of 180), basically meaning that dissenting opinions are never published or are stomped out. Compare this to America which is ranked at 45 and it's plain to see that America is far less censor happy.

https://rsf.org/en/ranking

You can drop the BS now, Winnie the Pooh won't sleep with you no matter how vehemently you defend him.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> You didn't answer the fact that America is full of brainwashed lunatics who care too much about ACTIVISM! Which is the same as politics.


You are one of those people who cares too much about activism.  "Activism" isn't a fancy word for "being a Leftist", and given that you spend most of your time on Kiwi Farms preaching to anyone and everyone about how The SJWs Will Destroy Us All and how Actually, China Is _Less_ Oppressive Than the United States, I'd fully classify you as an activist.  A very autistic one, but then again, few activists aren't.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 17, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You are one of those people who cares too much about activism.  "Activism" isn't a fancy word for "being a Leftist", and given that you spend most of your time on Kiwi Farms preaching to anyone and everyone about how The SJWs Will Destroy Us All and how Actually, China Is _Less_ Oppressive Than the United States, I'd fully classify you as an activist.  A very autistic one, but then again, few activists aren't.


The correct term is "conspiracy theorist"


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 17, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You are one of those people who cares too much about activism.  "Activism" isn't a fancy word for "being a Leftist", and given that you spend most of your time on Kiwi Farms preaching to anyone and everyone about how The SJWs Will Destroy Us All and how Actually, China Is _Less_ Oppressive Than the United States, I'd fully classify you as an activist.  A very autistic one, but then again, few activists aren't.



Activism in the US is nothing more than the elites programming the populace to usher in Authoritarianism. China at least doesn't bother with that crap and focuses on the idea of Unity and the greater good. 

You know like a country with proper priorities rather than one that can't decide whether or not to incite the populace into rebelling (like with turning the Breads and Circus into demoralizing propaganda) or keep them in line (Thought Control with PC).


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Activism in the US is nothing more than the elites programming the populace to usher in Authoritarianism. China at least doesn't bother with that crap and focuses on the idea of Unity and the greater good.
> 
> You know like a country with proper priorities rather than one that can't decide whether or not to incite the populace into rebelling (like with turning the Breads and Circus into demoralizing propaganda) or keep them in line (Thought Control with PC).


I'm pretty sure that you have your countries mixed up, here.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 17, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> I'm pretty sure that you have your countries mixed up, here.


Nope. Both are pretty damn bad, just China is the logical evil as opposed to the erratic and unstable evil that is America.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Nope. Both are pretty damn bad, just China is the logical evil as opposed to the erratic and unstable evil that is America.


Are you, perhaps, in need of some psych meds?


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Nope. Both are pretty damn bad, just China is the logical evil as opposed to the erratic and unstable evil that is America.


So, how much is The Smog Goblin King paying you for every post?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 17, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Are you, perhaps, in need of some psych meds?



Most of America needs Psych meds to function. People are too busy caring about some worthless Criminal who ODed while being arrested rather than the fucking virus, or the fact the election was rigged and no populist/outsider politician will be elected EVER again. 

Just like how it is in China where you can't even vote for your leaders.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Most of America needs Psych meds to function. People are too busy caring about some worthless Criminal who ODed while being arrested rather than the fucking virus, or the fact the election was rigged and no populist/outsider politician will be elected EVER again.
> 
> Just like how it is in China where you can't even vote for your leaders.


Go eat a bat, Ching-Chong-Ding-Dong.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 17, 2020)

Randall Fragg said:


> Go eat a bat, Ching-Chong-Ding-Dong.


This guy needs some lithium, if you know what I mean.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Activism in the US is nothing more than the elites programming the populace to usher in Authoritarianism. China at least doesn't bother with that crap and focuses on the idea of Unity and the greater good.
> 
> You know like a country with proper priorities rather than one that can't decide whether or not to incite the populace into rebelling (like with turning the Breads and Circus into demoralizing propaganda) or keep them in line (Thought Control with PC).





InsolentGaylord said:


> Nope. Both are pretty damn bad, just China is the logical evil as opposed to the erratic and unstable evil that is America.





InsolentGaylord said:


> Most of America needs Psych meds to function. People are too busy caring about some worthless Criminal who ODed while being arrested rather than the fucking virus, or the fact the election was rigged and no populist/outsider politician will be elected EVER again.
> 
> Just like how it is in China where you can't even vote for your leaders.


Unplug your computer and take the Trump dildo out of your asshole.  You're literally sucking chink cock to own the libs.
And before you go: "Buh-buh-buh dey kill the minorities, that's based right?!" again: this site isn't for being a terminally-online political sperg, it's for laughing at autists, and you're looking mighty autistic right now.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> China at least doesn't bother with that crap and focuses on the idea of Unity and the greater good.


Sticking people into camps is unity and for the greater good? Lol okay.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> China at least doesn't bother with that crap and focuses on the idea of Unity and the greater good.


I think Hitler did that as well, I reckoned he got far in life


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 17, 2020)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> I think Hitler did that as well, I reckoned he got far in life


He didn't, but Mengle managed to retire peacefully in South America.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Dec 17, 2020)

> Why is China so much worse than America, when both countries are just as bad?​



China is worse because over a billion chinks are living there.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 17, 2020)

But that’s based because their Muslims and “we” all hate Muslims according to OP.

EDIT: This was meant to be a reply to @KokoroKoroki about OP justifying the camps


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 17, 2020)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> China is worse because over a billion chinks are living there.


A Billion fucking reds


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Dec 17, 2020)

America is evil and based on genocide and is racist
China is good and doesn't racism


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 17, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> But that’s based because their Muslims and “we” all hate Muslims according to OP.
> 
> EDIT: This was meant to be a reply to @KokoroKoroki about OP justifying the camps



Then why are Muslims killing people and crying "racist" whenever people call them out on the horrible things they do? 

America needs to either become very Far Right or become irrelevant and degenerate.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Then why are Muslims killing people and crying "racist" whenever people call them out on the horrible things they do?
> 
> America needs to either become very Far Right or become irrelevant and degenerate.


Go suck off a sheep, you snaggle-toothed bog nigger.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Then why are Muslims killing people and crying "racist" whenever people call them out on the horrible things they do?
> 
> America needs to either become very Far Right or become irrelevant and degenerate.


Apparently an entire religion consists of terrorists. I used to hate Muslims but unlike you I grew up. What’s next that all black people eat fried chicken or eat watermelon?

I’m not sorry at all for “strawmanning” given your retarded broad generalizations.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Then why are Muslims killing people and crying "racist" whenever people call them out on the horrible things they do?


"Why are chinks killing muslims and crying "racist" whenever people call them out on the horrible things they do?"

We can pull the same thing on you, are you done?


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 17, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> Apparently an entire religion consists of terrorists. I used to hate Muslims but unlike you I grew up. What’s next that all black people eat fried chicken or eat watermelon


You can hate the religion and not the people in the religion, who woulda thunk


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 17, 2020)

StinkleMyDinkle said:


> You can hate the religion and not the people in the religion, who woulda thunk


Alternatively, it can be the other way around, considering how long the religion existed without a lot of notable incidents.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Dec 17, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Alternatively, it can be the other way around, considering how long the religion existed without a lot of notable incidents.


The problem with that argument though is that the Quran is pretty vicious. Like kill those who don’t believe in your religion vicious. Typically it’s the religious fanatics with the dogma are crazy in the religion, and that applies to any religion


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 17, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I'm still finding it hilarious how you guys get upset at GoG/CDPR for taking down Devotion, when you are A Okay with the Censorship happening in America from the Radical Left. They tend to practice self censorship (so we don't see the actual censorship), so there is a Free Speech loophole.
> 
> Plus if you search Anti-Free Speech on Google, all you get are pages about Hate Speech.
> 
> Your country is NO better than China. Sure you ain't putting people in camps, but you are pretty much living under a very similar authoritarian system at this point. You have rigged elections ffs and you will NEVER have another populist candidate become President ever again.


Are you a fucking Zoomer or something? Just 20 years ago it was the Radical Right censoring shit they didn't like. Morality movements come and go. If Twitter dangerhairs and soulless woke pandering cause you to become this unhinged you'd have never survived the 1980s or 1970s.

You contradicted yourself there moron the fact that retards like you can still bitch about the SJWs/Woke Left without being thrown in jail means we aren't anywhere close to being China. Twitter/Google isn't the US government as other users keep trying to get through your thick head.

And MUH RIGGED ELECTION! Have you ever considered Trump just wasn't that popular and Biden won fair and square?

You sound like a deranged Hillary shrill circa 2016.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Dec 17, 2020)

> Most of America needs Psych meds to function. People are too busy caring about some worthless Criminal who ODed while being arrested rather than the fucking virus, or the fact the election was rigged and no populist/outsider politician will be elected EVER again.
> 
> Just like how it is in China where you can't even vote for your leaders.


Iol calm down


----------



## A Security Guard (Dec 17, 2020)

KokoroKoroki said:


> If anyone is interested, I had this video recommended to me and I think it has some good insight into just how bad GTA Online has become. It talks about how badly R* has handled content updates, how absurd the average prices for new content has become, how absurd the grind is to get them and how much they prioritize getting you to buy a shark card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTA thread is right over there: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/grand-theft-auto.58619/page-50 
Kinda unrelated to the thread but I'll give the video a watch. I don't really like how GTA Online has become.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Dec 17, 2020)

A Security Guard said:


> GTA thread is right over there: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/grand-theft-auto.58619/page-50
> Kinda unrelated to the thread but I'll give the video a watch. I don't really like how GTA Online has become.


Fuck I clicked on the wrong alert and didn't notice it. Sorry about that, I suck cocks.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 19, 2020)

In contrast to some of the stupid posts on page 1, I'd say China is better BECAUSE it kills Muslims and ethnic minorities, and rapes them.
I think that's awesome, especially if they're Muslim.


----------



## Saigon63 (Dec 19, 2020)

If the countrymen squat to poo, they should be liberated by the red, white and blue.
Stop the toilet witches.


----------



## Jimboree (Dec 19, 2020)

I really don't get @InsolentGaylord going on and on about China being better than America, not just with what's already been discussed but the fact that every American problem he's bitched about (well the ones that are actually real lol) can be at least partially traced back to CCP gayops. Not only is China a terrible country on its own, they have had an active hand in making America WORSE, which in my mind makes them the primary, Greater Evil here.

(EDIT) Not that this fucking wumao will care, he'll just pretend what I've said isn't true. Oh well...


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 19, 2020)

Jimboree said:


> I really don't get @InsolentGaylord going on and on about China being better than America, not just with what's already been discussed but the fact that every American problem he's bitched about (well the ones that are actually real lol) can be at least partially traced back to CCP gayops. Not only is China a terrible country on its own, they have had an active hand in making America WORSE, which in my mind makes them the primary, Greater Evil here.
> 
> (EDIT) Not that this fucking wumao will care, he'll just pretend what I've said isn't true. Oh well...



The ethnic demographics of America is what allowed this to happen. Had you enforced a more homogeneous and less overly tolerant society (one that treats these as a religion), this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 19, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> The ethnic demographics of America is what allowed this to happen. Had you enforced a more homogeneous and less overly tolerant society (one that treats these as a religion), this wouldn't have happened.


1. Be coherent, sperg.  What the fuck are you trying to say?  That America should be a Christian Identity (evangelical christianity+wignat nonsense about non-whites not even having souls) nation?
2. If America was a racialized nation, it would not be America.  That idea goes against the foundational principles of this country.  If America was a monarchy, it wouldn't have to worry about election fraud, either, but talking about it just makes it clear you want something that's axiomatially-incompatible with America as it existed from its foundation- the hypocrisies present in the statement "All Men Are Created Equal" being made in a slaveholding society were known during the founding and were tolerated out of pragmatism, not because the Founding Fathers all thought that non-whites were beasts of the field.  And even then, several members of the FF foresaw the Civil War even as they made these compromises, knowing that there would be a "reckoning over slavery" in time.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Dec 19, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> The ethnic demographics of America is what allowed this to happen. Had you enforced a more homogeneous and less overly tolerant society (one that treats these as a religion), this wouldn't have happened.


Hi Mr. Tickles


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Dec 19, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 1. Be coherent, sperg.  What the fuck are you trying to say?  That America should be a Christian Identity (evangelical christianity+wignat nonsense about non-whites not even having souls) nation?
> 2. If America was a racialized nation, it would not be America.  That idea goes against the foundational principles of this country.  If America was a monarchy, it wouldn't have to worry about election fraud, either, but talking about it just makes it clear you want something that's axiomatially-incompatible with America as it existed from its foundation- the hypocrisies present in the statement "All Men Are Created Equal" being made in a slaveholding society were known during the founding and were tolerated out of pragmatism, not because the Founding Fathers all thought that non-whites were beasts of the field.  And even then, several members of the FF foresaw the Civil War even as they made these compromises, knowing that there would be a "reckoning over slavery" in time.



Why does it fucking matter? Your country is turning into a shit hole that cares more about emotion and feelings rather than logic and government. 

The Coronavirus is being blamed on Trump DESPITE the fact the Dems called the travel bans racist, not to mention they didn't even let that relief bill pass because they wanted to spite Trump.

You do realise Biden will just user in the Great Reset which you fucking people clearly want.

The people who are against China in this thread are fine with the Great Reset. Fucking hypocritical morons.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 19, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Why does it fucking matter? Your country is turning into a shit hole that cares more about emotion and feelings rather than logic and government.
> 
> The Coronavirus is being blamed on Trump DESPITE the fact the Dems called the travel bans racist, not to mention they didn't even let that relief bill pass because they wanted to spite Trump.
> 
> ...


Oop, you caught me!  I'm an agent of the NWO being paid to shitpost on Kiwi Farms as a 1488D backgammon move!  It's too late for you, we're already forcing all of the porn pages you access to redirect to furry trap hypno porn and pumping estrogen into your water supply.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 19, 2020)

Good thread OP. 20 social credit score has been added to your account. 

The US has been one of the best things to happen to world peace in human history. US power is literally the only thing that's keeping the apes in China from chimping out all over their neighbors right now.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 20, 2020)

ZeCommissar said:


> Good thread OP. 20 social credit score has been added to your account.
> 
> The US has been one of the best things to happen to world peace in human history. US power is literally the only thing that's keeping the apes in China from chimping out all over their neighbors right now.


USA is going to be on the defensive in a decade. The mark of a decaying power. Every year China builds fleets the size of the entire French armada. They've reversed engineered many Western technologies and will continue to. Their R&D department is the largest in the world. They'll be expanding into space soon, as well.

Peace erodes the souls of nations if they're left at it for too long. The West is evidence of this. Some US presidents knew this, like Theodore Roosevelt, who advocated for waging war every 10 - 18 years or so.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 20, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> USA is going to be on the defensive in a decade. The mark of a decaying power. Every year China builds fleets the size of the entire French armada. They've reversed engineered many Western technologies and will continue to. Their R&D department is the largest in the world. They'll be expanding into space soon, as well.
> 
> Peace erodes the soul of nations if they're left at it for too long. The West is evidence of this.


Please tell me more about how accurate the Great Man theory is- I assure you people _never_ tire of it.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Please tell me more about how accurate the Great Man theory is- I assure you people _never_ tire of it.


How the hell did you get that out of my comment?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 20, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> How the hell did you get that out of my comment?





biozeminadae1 said:


> *Peace erodes the souls of nations if they're left at it for too long. The West is evidence of this. Some US presidents knew this, like Theodore Roosevelt, who advocated for waging war every 10 - 18 years or so.*


Not exactly a massive stretch of imagination to guess you believe in the whole "hard times-strong men-good times-soft men" softbrain school of history.
Also; the United States has been at war continuously throughout the past 18 years, minimum.  I assume you believe wars do not count unless they are blood-soaked conflicts between great powers that involve compulsory conscription, rationing, leave parts of the land scarred nigh on a century after, and have casualties mounting to seven figures over five years instead of five figures over 15.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Not exactly a massive stretch of imagination to guess you believe in the whole "hard times-strong men-good times-soft men" softbrain school of history.
> Also; the United States has been at war continuously throughout the past 18 years, minimum.  I assume you believe wars do not count unless they are blood-soaked conflicts between great powers that involve compulsory conscription, rationing, leave parts of the land scarred nigh on a century after, and have casualties mounting to seven figures over five years instead of five figures over 15.


The conflicts are indeed different. They are wars, but the power difference is too severe. Even the conquest of the Dacians by Trajan was more of a war between equals than what America does to smaller states.

America has a unique position in the world where it is the absolute master of its continent and thus has no direct need for confrontation with other powers there, allowing her to flex to other greater powers by pummeling weaker and smaller states. That and coupled with the victory over the Eastern Bloc in the 90s has led for a type of unchallenged world dominance. But that is changing.

And I'm sorry for double-posting, but that mentality you've described as softbrain isn't without merit. Although civilisations fall in somewhat unique ways, it's undeniable that after the needs for expansion and raids were met, the warriors of the state become unneeded, allowing for other types of men to rule the country. 

Look at this way: 
In 386 B.C., the Gauls invade Roman territory, break the city's gates and pillage it. Word of this immediately reaches the subdued Italic cities by Rome and even several colonies rise up in revolt. They begin marching on Roman land. If this were the late Dominate, the country would have fallen. But this is the height of the Republican period, and the Roman men, warriors as they were, after quickly refurnishing their city, took up arms against the rebels and crushed them to dust. 

Rome would seldom be threatened in this manner thereafter.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 20, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> And I'm sorry for double-posting, but that mentality you've described as softbrain isn't without merit. Although civilisations fall in somewhat unique ways, it's undeniable that after the needs for expansion and raids were met, the warriors of the state become unneeded, allowing for other types of men to rule the country.
> 
> Look at this way:
> In 386 B.C., the Gauls invade Roman territory, break the city's gates and pillage it. Word of this immediately reaches the subdued Italic cities by Rome and even several colonies rise up in revolt. They begin marching on Roman land. If this were the late Dominate, the country would have fallen. But this is the height of the Republican period, and the Roman men, warriors as they were, after quickly refurnishing their city, took up arms against the rebels and crushed them to dust.
> ...


1. The WRE did not collapse because of "barbarians at the gates".  This is a popular and very simplified and inaccurate understanding of the causes of the collapse of Western Rome.  Most of the "barbarians" were in fact Roman soldiers who were no longer being paid due to the collapse of Western Rome's economy due to extensive corruption within the governor system and the fact that Rome no longer had any significant external trade partners and lacked the technology to become a full command economy.  Your summary also ignores the fact that the internal war in the Latin League at the time was not a "decisive crushing" of any sort- it was a series of protracted campaigns, mostly against the Hernisci tribes, that ended in the reformation of the Latin League to defend against an anticipated Gallic invasion.  The Romans of the time were no more a "warrior people" than their neighbors, and their advantage at this time came from a strong literati that developed superior tactics and more skilled negotiators than their neighbors instead of some ahistorical romantic nonsense about a warrior soul that grants victory through appeal to some sublime force that grants victory to those more noble in spirit.  You sound like your knowledge of Latin history comes from reading _The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire_ solely and completely uncritically.  The fact you think civilizations "fall" save in circumstances where they are systemically destroyed by enemies or have their cultural identity utterly subsumed into a larger one speaks greatly to this.
2. Your implication that warriors make ideal rules is laughable and suggests you think the best measure of a people is their ability to butcher other human beings instead of providing for the needs of their people.  Then again, I should have known this given you think a state should start wars of aggression with equal powers out of some kind of social-Darwinist belief that it improves the nation's health instead of any material goal.  I am glad that you, as a person who sees war as an end and not a means, have no more say in the country than I do.
3. China's historical cycles alone put a lie to your concept- they _never_ had warrior-kings save when they were conquered by outside powers, and were ruled by priest-kings in ancient history, followed by literati and bureaucrats for every native rule up to the Opium Wars.  The primary thing that would incite the end of a dynasty would often be _overuse_ of the military and the introduction of prohibitively-harsh laws to the people (usually combined with a famine).  Japan, in contrast, was ruled by their warrior caste throughout most of their recorded history- and said recorded history is filled with bloody civil conflict.  Claiming that warrior-caste rule creates peace and stability (and the implied statement that modern countries should become juntas, stratocracies, military authoritarian states, etc.) and other types of rule when other classes seize power when there are an abundance of counterexamples (another one: Egypt.  Rule by divine kings throughout its history- and a state that's impressively stable) shows a very narrow view of history- or a view that is deliberately distorting the facts to arrive at a pre-determined conclusion.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 1. The WRE did not collapse because of "barbarians at the gates".  This is a popular and very simplified and inaccurate understanding of the causes of the collapse of Western Rome.  Most of the "barbarians" were in fact Roman soldiers who were no longer being paid due to the collapse of Western Rome's economy due to extensive corruption within the governor system and the fact that Rome no longer had any significant external trade partners and lacked the technology to become a full command economy.  Your summary also ignores the fact that the internal war in the Latin League at the time was not a "decisive crushing" of any sort- it was a series of protracted campaigns, mostly against the Hernisci tribes, that ended in the reformation of the Latin League to defend against an anticipated Gallic invasion.  The Romans of the time were no more a "warrior people" than their neighbors, and their advantage at this time came from a strong literati that developed superior tactics and more skilled negotiators than their neighbors instead of some ahistorical romantic nonsense about a warrior soul that grants victory through appeal to some sublime force that grants victory to those more noble in spirit.  You sound like your knowledge of Latin history comes from reading _The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire_ solely and completely uncritically.  The fact you think civilizations "fall" save in circumstances where they are systemically destroyed by enemies or have their cultural identity utterly subsumed into a larger one speaks greatly to this.
> 2. Your implication that warriors make ideal rules is laughable and suggests you think the best measure of a people is their ability to butcher other human beings instead of providing for the needs of their people.  Then again, I should have known this given you think a state should start wars of aggression with equal powers out of some kind of social-Darwinist belief that it improves the nation's health instead of any material goal.  I am glad that you, as a person who sees war as an end and not a means, have no more say in the country than I do.
> 3. China's historical cycles alone put a lie to your concept- they _never_ had warrior-kings save when they were conquered by outside powers, and were ruled by priest-kings in ancient history, followed by literati and bureaucrats for every native rule up to the Opium Wars.  The primary thing that would incite the end of a dynasty would often be _overuse_ of the military and the introduction of prohibitively-harsh laws to the people (usually combined with a famine).  Japan, in contrast, was ruled by their warrior caste throughout most of their recorded history- and said recorded history is filled with bloody civil conflict.  Claiming that warrior-caste rule creates peace and stability (and the implied statement that modern countries should become juntas, stratocracies, military authoritarian states, etc.) and other types of rule when other classes seize power when there are an abundance of counterexamples (another one: Egypt.  Rule by divine kings throughout its history- and a state that's impressively stable) shows a very narrow view of history- or a view that is deliberately distorting the facts to arrive at a pre-determined conclusion.


You've given too much precedent for what was only meant to exemplify my point. Maybe it was wrong of me to simplify the causes to just battlefield defeats, but the thread isn't about this. I gave the history of Rome as comparative example, because America considers itself as the spiritual successor to the Roman state.

Now, while I don't really disagree with  your assessments as a whole, there are some things I want to lay down:

---

No, the Empire didn't fall specifically, because of Barbarian incursions, but they were the final poison. A poison linked
to the governmental corruption you mention in a later sentence. Barbarian foederati were exposed to a system of administrative an economic governance that was initially unusual to them, but as the Empire relied more on the help of foreigners to fight her battles, they learned to exploit the system that they were put into. They themselves could achieve this due to the misguided ambitions of co-emperors, which they helped rise into and solidified their power, putting the Empire into a state of perpetual civil war. If these Emperors weren't so lax in their judgement, they wouldn't have required the aid of others, who took advantage of them.

---

Again, I oversimplified, but it wasn't my intent to give a direct lesson on the Romano-Latin conflicts. The point was that in the Republican period, until Hannibal or the Teutons, the country wasn't at high risk of being dissolved.

I also think you are incorrect in not calling them more warrior-like than the rest of the Italics. They were a warrior people, their patron-god being Mars, they calling themselves sons of Mars, their utter devotion to their homeland and willingness to fight and die. I'm not just talking about a specific physical prowess, I'm talking about their culture as a whole. It was martially ordained, where men lived to expand Rome, and women lived to give birth to those types of men.

---

Civilisations do fall, doesn't matter if they are destroyed or altered through conquest, military or cultural. Rome is a different civilisation before Christianity. Of course, I don't mean that its trappings and systems are somehow immediately changed once it became a state religion, but it was different. The sovereign was no longer a deity, he was no longer a bridge builder, etc. Those changes matter.

---

It is not laughable, all great civilisations waged war and held warriors to a high esteem, at least originally. That's true for China, Rome, Iran, Egypt, etc;

If a state is victorious in a war, than that victory generally provides benefits to the people. Larger land, economic prosperity. Alternatively, just waging war, like the USA has done since the Barbary wars non-stop, improves the states economic output. US citizens are probably richer, because of war than they would be if the country was at peace.

Humans, along with our closest relatives, the chimps, have the ability to create genocide. Obviously, killing each-other is well into the mind of our creator - nature. There have been entire societies where killing was glorified, like all of the warrior cultures of the Pontic and Greater Steppe area of Eurasia.

People sing for singing's sake, they paint for painting's sake, they do whatever for the sake of whatever their art-craft is. War shouldn't be any different. It shouldn't be limited to material gain. What propelled Alexander to attack Persia? Was Macedon not developing quickly enough for him? Was the state in any significant danger? No, he conquered it for Glory. In doing so, he could be said to have created Hellenism.

---

China absolutely exalts the warrior. And considering the Chinese civilisation dates back to 4000 years B.C. I'd say never
is a tad too extreme. Qin alone had several warrior kings.

Along with Japan, China has had numerous civil wars as well, as do any other Empire with a prolonged existence. In fact, five of the bloodiest wars in history are Chinese civil wars.

And while Japan had many conflicts amongst feudal vassals, Japan has also seen long periods of peace,  like during the Ashikaga and Tokugawa shogunates.

I never claimed that it creates peace and stability. I said the state/civilisation is in general better off with warriors ruling it. Through war they create peace.

I don't understand how you can give the militaristic and war-like Egyptian civilisation as a counter-example. For one thing, Egyptian pharaohs were present on battlefields and would take charge against Egypt's enemies. That  even includes the time when Artaxerxes I leads his army in the second Iranian invasion of Egypt.

---

Your problem seems to me is that you think that warrior societies are somehow separate from religion. Far from it, warriors societies are the most religious, Lacedaemon being the prime example.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm using the Parasite methrod


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 21, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> You've given too much precedent for what was only meant to exemplify my point. Maybe it was wrong of me to simplify the causes to just battlefield defeats, but the thread isn't about this. I gave the history of Rome as comparative example, because America considers itself as the spiritual successor to the Roman state.
> 
> Now, while I don't really disagree with  your assessments as a whole, there are some things I want to lay down:
> 
> ...


Tell me, how old are you, roughly?  I want to figure out which edgy anime antagonist is your political idol.  
"Through war they create peace"


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 21, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Unplug your computer and take the Trump dildo out of your asshole.  You're literally sucking chink cock to own the libs.
> And before you go: "Buh-buh-buh dey kill the minorities, that's based right?!" again: this site isn't for being a terminally-online political sperg, it's for laughing at autists, and you're looking mighty autistic right now.


would be great if you actually addressed the argument. Recognizing that some countries are better than other countries is not equivalent to taking Chinese bribes. 
In the west everyone's on drugs, they're alcoholics, they're depressed, they have no friends or family, they hate their jobs and they're in massive debt. Yeah, but the west is better than China because we can have gay sex without the state putting us in jail


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 22, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> would be great if you actually addressed the argument. Recognizing that some countries are better than other countries is not equivalent to taking Chinese bribes.
> *In the west everyone's on drugs, they're alcoholics, they're depressed, they have no friends or family, they hate their jobs and they're in massive debt. *Yeah, but the west is better than China because we can have gay sex without the state putting us in jail


I literally don't know anyone who checks any of these off except very tangentially.  If you want to talk about quality of life or self-satisfaction, than on every level China sinks far lower than America- provided you can talk to someone without a Chinese glownigger in the room to remind them that saying anything that implies the CCP does not have the Mandate of Heaven will result in harsh punishment.
The bad areas of the USA are probably marginally-worse than the bad areas of China, if only because being a totalitarian state lets you prevent violent crime very efficiently (since you don't have to care about things like "human rights", "due process", or "arresting the right person instead of just punishing everyone who could have conceivably been guilty of the crime"), but the USA overall, with all of its flaws, is still somewhere I would choose to live every time if I was given a choice between being a working-class American and a working-class Chinaman.  Only one of those working-classes needs to have their work environments completely suicide-proofed.
And you want to spam gay-ass clownworld shit?  If you think America is PC and our lockdowns were harsh- imagine your entire neighborhood being put on house arrest at gunpoint because one person in it tested positive, and having your apartment contract canceled, your driver's license pulled, and your access to any public services revoked because you keep beating up fraud martial artists who claim they can knock someone out from across a room with street fighting.  You don't know _shit _about China if you think that it's this shining city on the hill that outstrips the US even in its semi-dysfunctional current state.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Tell me, how old are you, roughly?  I want to figure out which edgy anime antagonist is your political idol.
> "Through war they create peace"


When the Mongol empire expanded throughout the Known world, did it not create peace and establish world-wide trade? Did it not allow for the funding of mass infrastructure, the funding of schools and the Chinese equivalents of universities? How would the Mongols had accomplished this if peace didn't exist? Where did that peace come from if not from war, from conquest?

The sole reason why the World at large enjoyed peace in the previous century had been because of the threat of Nuclear weapons. No Peace without War.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 22, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I literally don't know anyone who checks any of these off except very tangentially. If you want to talk about quality of life or self-satisfaction, than on every level China sinks far lower than America- provided you can talk to someone without a Chinese glownigger in the room to remind them that saying anything that implies the CCP does not have the Mandate of Heaven will result in harsh punishment.


I have strong doubts about this. I don't really know the desperate lives of the lowliest americans and lowliest chinese.

Considering that even a couple of years ago, having a door to the toilet was an absolute luxury in China. Too expensive to have a thing with hinges, so you just walk by and see people taking a shit in their holes...

Considering that while US may have various coronavirus measures, but none are welding people into their homes or moving them to houses specifically built for it with locks on the outside, my guess is that even as america tries to become more like china, ya'll still have a long way to go.

Your government may have eliminated a journalist here and there when they compete with news networks in influence, but it isn't yet a common occurance to disappear bloggers over basic shit so much that it's a punchline.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 22, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> literally don't know anyone who checks any of these off except very tangentially.


I know hundreds of people who have all those traits so your argument is invalid


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> If you want to talk about quality of life or self-satisfaction, than on every level China sinks far lower than America- provided you can talk to someone without a Chinese glownigger in the room to remind them that saying anything that implies the CCP does not have the Mandate of Heaven will result in harsh punishment.


I've been to China and everyone is so much happier there. And I know I wasn't speaking to Chinese agents. 


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> The bad areas of the USA are probably marginally-worse than the bad areas of China,


True. But because China has a far more drastic between the poorest and the richest. In western China people live in poverty. They literally shit anywhere. There are videos of poor westerners coming onto modern Chinese trains and shitting on the trains. But in the east it has either comparable to or has surpassed the west in terms of living standards.


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> if only because being a totalitarian state lets you prevent violent crime very efficiently (since you don't have to care about things like "human rights", "due process", or "arresting the right person instead of just punishing everyone who could have conceivably been guilty of the crime"), but the USA overall, with all of its flaws, is still somewhere I would choose to live every time if I was given a choice between being a working-class American and a working-class Chinaman.


The state only has a marginal effect in preventing crime. The biggest predictor is having a wealth gap (which is not applicable to west China vs east because China is a massive country and those are two separate geographical regions). The reason Brazil is so dangerous despite being, in many areas, relatively first world is because you have favelas right next to modern areas. 

My friend Dr. Wolff, a fellow socialist, has made a video about a report which detailed the decline in American wealth in 2020. You can watch the video on his channel democracy at work, but, in summary, 1/3rd of all Americans are gonna be really poor really soon while the top 20% enrich themselves even more. Meaning an explosion crime relatively soon. Maybe China is worse than America rn. I wouldn't know because they're a totalitarian crony state which lies about everything.


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Only one of those working-classes needs to have their work environments completely suicide-proofed.


rn China is importing south Asian slaves to work in their factories, so the average Chinaman no longer works in those environments. Except in the west. 


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> And you want to spam gay-ass clownworld shit? If you think America is PC and our lockdowns were harsh- imagine your entire neighborhood being put on house arrest at gunpoint because one person in it tested positive, and having your apartment contract canceled, your driver's license pulled, and your access to any public services revoked because you keep beating up fraud martial artists who claim they can knock someone out from across a room with street fighting. You don't know _shit _about China if you think that it's this shining city on the hill that outstrips the US even in its semi-dysfunctional current state.


You're missing the point. I envy China because their state can react quickly and decisively to threats. The west is in decline and it's very visible with this pandemic. 100 years ago with the Spanish flu the states had a reasonable response. But now, our response was none-existent for 2 months and then suddenly put into overdrive when it was already too late to stop it becoming endemic. 

I don't like China, but they're rising. The reason the west is "clown world" is because we act like liberal democracy is the end of history when in reality Turkey, China, Russia, Iran and Syria are becoming more powerful while our countries become terminally ill. And that's really the point I'm making. The real comparison I'm making is not between China and America, it is between order and tyranny. And, despite all our supposed freedoms, we are less free than China


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 22, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> I know hundreds of people who have all those traits so your argument is invalid
> 
> I've been to China and everyone is so much happier there. And I know I wasn't speaking to Chinese agents.
> 
> ...


动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Winnie the Pooh 劉曉波动态网自由门


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 22, 2020)

He did the China copypasta. This is so funny, I am going to laugh


----------



## Retarded Forever (Dec 23, 2020)

Why is anyone comparing these two shitholes, yet no one is talking about the best country on the planet, Israel?


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 23, 2020)

RetardedForever said:


> Why is anyone comparing these two shitholes, yet no one is talking about the best country on the planet, Israel?
> View attachment 1805437


It's alright. Its biggest accomplishment is its near-ethnic homogeny. But then again, more than 92% of China are Han Chinese.
Now compare that to America's measly 70-72% white population. Pathetic.


----------



## DamageJoy (Dec 23, 2020)

Basically, two consumerist entities compete over who will the economic Hegemon of the 21st century be. Whomever wins, will make it's elites insanely filthy rich. Here, you have it: Why great and superpowers compete with each other in the current year.

The last truly ideological difference was the Soviets vs The West, and even there it was just an economic planning question. Both were basically managerial states with a materialist mindset. The Chinese don't care about Marxism much, beside paying lip service to the "core socialist values".


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 23, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> It's alright. Its biggest accomplishment is its near-ethnic homogeny. But then again, more than 92% of China are Han Chinese.
> Now compare that to America's measly 70-72% white population. Pathetic.



How's that an achievement? Plenty of states/kingdoms/tribes have been homogenous and been failures on multiple levels and  history plenty of cosmepolitan empires.  If anything it shows the opposite since China is a far shittier place to live than the US.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> How's that an achievement? Plenty of states/kingdoms/tribes have been homogenous and been failures on multiple levels and  history plenty of cosmepolitan empires.  If anything it shows the opposite since China is a far shittier place to live than the US.


Universally, in Antiquity and in the Middle ages - empires were only cosmopolitan, because they failed to assimilate the conquered culture. When a great state reaches its height, it puts on the guise of benevolence and, believing itself to be eternal, starts to accommodate foreigners at the expense of the original, now wealthy population. In the Early Modern period, the European empires had outer-continent provinces that worked for the metropole, those provincials weren't even considered citizens of their respective empires.

Tolerance of aliens is a mark of degradation of great powers.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 23, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Universally, in Antiquity and in the Middle ages - empires were only cosmopolitan, because they failed to assimilate the conquered culture. When a great state reaches its height, it puts on the guise of benevolence and, believing itself to be eternal, starts to accommodate foreigners at the expense of the original, now wealthy population. In the Early Modern period, the European empires had outer-continent provinces that worked for the metropole, those provincials weren't even considered citizens of their respective empires.
> 
> Tolerance of aliens is a mark of degradation of great powers.


[edit my bad I misred your comment-here's a more revlavt reply] Yes and that typically ends badly because you have excert massive amounts of time and effort to maintain an unatural state of 2nd class citizens.

I'd  say it's more a neutral natural  consequence of a mega state, you cannot realistically slaughter them all and demands cultural orthodoxy tend to be self defeating so you're going to have to build some institutions where civil strife is avoided. I could even cite examples demanding cultural hegemony have just rocked the boat.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> [edit my bad I misred your comment-here's a more revlavt reply] Yes and that typically ends badly because you have excert massive amounts of time and effort to maintain an unatural state of 2nd class citizens.
> 
> I'd  say it's more a neutral natural  consequence of a mega state, you cannot realistically slaughter them all and demands cultural orthodoxy tend to be self defeating so you're going to have to build some institutions where civil strife is avoided. I could even cite examples demanding cultural hegemony have just rocked the boat.


China had a success, but a lot of it comes down to environmental determinism. China, while as large as Europe, doesn't have numerous peninsulas all of which are hard to conquer. It was also originally safe-guarded to the West by the mountains and its real threats were from warrior-nomads to the North. With this relatively reduced threat level, and China's very fertile and relatively flat landscape, made its culture spread more thoroughly than that of other peoples.

It's kind of the same with America, at least originally. The Ocean prevented any serious setback by foreign powers from the Old World and Mexico was still too far to be a significant threat to America. Not too mention that the USA defeats Mexico later three times. This relatively low threat-level allowed for Manifest Destiny.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 23, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> China had a success, but a lot of it comes down to environmental determinism. China, while as large as Europe, doesn't have numerous peninsulas all of which are hard to conquer. It was also originally safe-guarded to the West by the mountains and its real threats were from warrior-nomads to the North. With this relatively reduced threat level, and China's very fertile and relatively flat landscape, made its culture spread more thoroughly than that of other peoples.
> 
> It's kind of the same with America, at least originally. The Ocean prevented any serious setback by foreign powers from the Old World and Mexico was still too far to be a significant threat to America. Not too mention that the USA defeats Mexico later three times. This relatively low threat-level allowed for Manifest Destiny.



China also has the delusion an over centralized orthodox goverment is the only way to run things. I can only imagine how much time and resoarces the Chinese goverment piss up the wall trying to make it's citizens universally behave in ways which can't be acheived and wouldnt really benifit them anyway.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 23, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> USA is going to be on the defensive in a decade. The mark of a decaying power. Every year China builds fleets the size of the entire French armada. They've reversed engineered many Western technologies and will continue to. Their R&D department is the largest in the world. They'll be expanding into space soon, as well.
> 
> Peace erodes the souls of nations if they're left at it for too long. The West is evidence of this. Some US presidents knew this, like Theodore Roosevelt, who advocated for waging war every 10 - 18 years or so.


Yes, China has a new aircraft carrier or two in production. Yes, they have a fleet of subs, along with a noticeable surface fleet. And yes, they're fighting over the South China Sea.

But as it is now, they have at two or three aircraft carriers that were purchased from Russia in an attempt to sell off their Cold War surplus as opposed to America's 10 or so carriers of varying ages. And they aren't exactly capable of global projection like the U.S. is.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Dec 23, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> China had a success, but a lot of it comes down to environmental determinism. China, while as large as Europe, doesn't have numerous peninsulas all of which are hard to conquer. It was also originally safe-guarded to the West by the mountains and its real threats were from warrior-nomads to the North. With this relatively reduced threat level, and China's very fertile and relatively flat landscape, made its culture spread more thoroughly than that of other peoples.
> 
> It's kind of the same with America, at least originally. The Ocean prevented any serious setback by foreign powers from the Old World and Mexico was still too far to be a significant threat to America. Not too mention that the USA defeats Mexico later three times. This relatively low threat-level allowed for Manifest Destiny.


but the mongols conquered china at some point.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Dec 23, 2020)

Truthboi said:


> Wow China sure is better than America since America has all those muslim concentration camps, forced child labor for sweatshops for Chinese companies, Americans also murder COVID patients as well, and will arrest anyone for questioning our government or making fun of the president.
> 
> Wait...


On the other hand, we allow our businesses to take advantage of those things.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 23, 2020)

murdered meat bag said:


> but the mongols conquered china at some point.


And the Manchurians.  And several other groups of steppeniggers.  China doesn't like owning up to the fact that a few of their dynasties were foreign invaders that they successfully leveraged into adopting Chinese culture.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Dec 23, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> And the Manchurians.  And several other groups of steppeniggers.  China doesn't like owning up to the fact that a few of their dynasties were foreign invaders that they successfully leveraged into adopting Chinese culture.


especially the alpha asians from nipland


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 23, 2020)

murdered meat bag said:


> but the mongols conquered china at some point.


No country lasts forever.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 23, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> No country lasts forever.


Except China.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Dec 23, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Except China.


the living example of Theseus' ship


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Except China.


Hey, I never claimed China was a continuous state from thousands of years ago.



murdered meat bag said:


> especially the alpha asians from nipland


Nah, they got curb stomped by Bruce Lee in "Fists of Fury".
"We Chinese are not sick men!"


----------



## murdered meat bag (Dec 23, 2020)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Nah, they got curb stomped by Bruce Lee in "Fists of Fury".
> "We Chinese are not sick men!"


ip man was another great chink comedy.

e: the outrage over once upon a time in hollywood was good too


----------



## Bayun Fulan (Dec 24, 2020)

I've seen the whole thread. To be honest, I've met many people who like the Chinese system because they are inclined to communism, but you seem to think that China is better because you support trump and oppose the western left wing? This is rare。A lot of people have explained this issue, so I don't want to repeat it any more. I still want to remind you that there are two concepts: no choice and making a bad choice. Anyway, you can have a vote, and we have nothing, or even can't complain about it. I will not comment on trump or the U.S. government, because I, as a Chinese, can't judge these things from the standpoint of Westerners. In fact, I can see many people on the Internet discussing and even pointing out about the election in the United States, but they do not have votes. This is ironic. You don't seem to be American either, so I can't understand your enthusiasm。

As for @Austrian Conscript 1915  ， I would like to remind you that I understand your dissatisfaction with the current situation in your own country or the West. However, you are just unrealistic fantasy about another country on this basis. You are too optimistic about the future of China。You may not understand the information blockade imposed by the Wuhan government in January and February this year. You may not know what happened to Li Wenliang. You may not understand the various costs we have paid in this epidemic, and how the infected and people in risk areas are treated。

On the surface, China's future is full of bright, but below it are countless contradictions. If you are not a person who was born here (especially in rural areas), you will not understand the bad points of life in China. The pressure of study, the competition in the society, the extremely high intensity of work, the lack of the protection of labor law, and the various restrictions imposed by the government on you make our generation face a great test. I have seen many college students commit suicide out of despair of life or society。

There are too many examples that I don't want to mention. In addition, if you understand the history of China, especially the modern times, you will find that the rise of China as a whole inevitably means the sacrifice of individuals. Every generation will experience some tribulations belonging to this era. Every time the country experiences the crisis of this era, it will lead to the collapse of ordinary people's life。

“如此生活三十年，直到大厦崩塌。”

This is what I want to say to you as a Chinese. However, thank you for speaking for China. If you have a chance, you are welcome to visit China again。 ^-^


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 27, 2020)

andabeeryy said:


> I've seen the whole thread. To be honest, I've met many people who like the Chinese system because they are inclined to communism, but you seem to think that China is better because you support trump and oppose the western left wing? This is rare。A lot of people have explained this issue, so I don't want to repeat it any more. I still want to remind you that there are two concepts: no choice and making a bad choice. Anyway, you can have a vote, and we have nothing, or even can't complain about it. I will not comment on trump or the U.S. government, because I, as a Chinese, can't judge these things from the standpoint of Westerners. In fact, I can see many people on the Internet discussing and even pointing out about the election in the United States, but they do not have votes. This is ironic. You don't seem to be American either, so I can't understand your enthusiasm。
> 
> As for @Austrian Conscript 1915  ， I would like to remind you that I understand your dissatisfaction with the current situation in your own country or the West. However, you are just unrealistic fantasy about another country on this basis. You are too optimistic about the future of China。You may not understand the information blockade imposed by the Wuhan government in January and February this year. You may not know what happened to Li Wenliang. You may not understand the various costs we have paid in this epidemic, and how the infected and people in risk areas are treated。
> 
> ...


When even the Chinese guy is calling you retarded for your Sino-simping you know you fucked up.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 27, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> When even the Chinese guy is calling you retarded for your Sino-simping you know you fucked up.


Well, the OP was asking for it by acting like @BoxerShorts47


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 27, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> When even the Chinese guy is calling you retarded for your Sino-simping you know you fucked up.


Sadly, I predict this will become more common, as it seems to have become a common line among the right-wing polititards on this site to become irrational CCP shills for some fucking reason.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 28, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Sadly, I predict this will become more common, as it seems to have become a common line among the right-wing polititards on this site to become irrational CCP shills for some fucking reason.



From a western autocrats perspective China looks like an ideal state
- strong ethnic identity
-stratified but meritocratic society
-it's bassically got an emperor
-aggressive foreign policy


China bassically has everything they want so if they acknowlague it's a shithole and probably a paper tiger they explictly admit their hockey beliefs can't save us even if they shoot all the muslims and gays.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Dec 28, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> From a western autocrats perspective China looks like an ideal state
> - strong ethnic identity
> -stratified but meritocratic society
> -it's bassically got an emperor
> ...


1. It makes me laugh because a site like this wouldn't exist under the Chinese system.  China's political machine has quite a few cows in it (most of the martial artists considered to be "living cultural assets" or w/e the term China uses is comes to mind) and even light mockery of them is harshly punished by the social credit system.  Under the Chinese system, everyone who uses this site even semi-regularly would probably end up not being able to rent housing, but that's fine if the libs are getting owned.
2. They seem to be cheering for China to take over America at this point (guess they no longer are upset at Joe Biden being a secret Chinese sleeper agent), even though China's current colonial campaigns seem to indicate they follow the European school of colonization.


----------



## Bayun Fulan (Dec 31, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Well, the OP was asking for it by acting like @BoxerShorts47


Who is he?


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 31, 2020)

andabeeryy said:


> Who is he?


The short version is that he's one of our village idiots who thinks he's smarter than everyone... But he isn't, which makes him a brainlet.

The long story is, that the thread that I linked to is his debate thread, where he says something dumb and insists that he's right about it. Then we promptly come along and mock him for being an idiot.


----------



## augment (Dec 31, 2020)

It is true, America ain't the greatest or the coolest place anymore. Shifting employement, low to -nowages, lack of social mobility, an absolute wreck of plutocratic totalitarianism, tents lined up in downtown, or people just barely able to afford trailer park life. Plus many topics are still taboo to talk about with other people, like class warfare and 9/11.

But the fact remains that I can make all of the above comments without fear of being captured, fake-sentenced to jail or made to vanish. I can't say the same for the People's Republic of Poo.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 31, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Lastly before I go to bed. You guys are gonna get fucked over by the Great Reset once the lockdowns cause massive economic decline. You will be living in a far worse place than China soon anyway.


Possibly (I doubt it), but we're not there yet and comparing the current situation in the West to life in China is pants on head retarded.


----------



## VIVIIXI (Dec 31, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> You will get removed for insulting Xi, but in America, you get removed for insulting Xir.


FTFY


----------



## draggs (Dec 31, 2020)

agility_ said:


> It is true, America ain't the greatest or the coolest place anymore. Shifting employement, low to -nowages, lack of social mobility, an absolute wreck of plutocratic totalitarianism, tents lined up in downtown, or people just barely able to afford trailer park life. Plus many topics are still taboo to talk about with other people, like class warfare and 9/11.
> 
> But the fact remains that I can make all of the above comments without fear of being captured, fake-sentenced to jail or made to vanish. I can't say the same for the People's Republic of Poo.



Why do you say America when that all describes China far more aptly than America

Shifting employment - this could mean anything, but destruction of livelihoods to comply with directives is common all over China

Low to no wages - this describes huge swathes of China to a far greater degree to the US, and does so even for the rich areas of China

Lack of social mobility - again, far worse in China than in the US. Social mobility in China is only possible with Party assent, or at least no Party objection. The US is moving down that road but it just turned onto the onramp the last generation, China's been on it for 5000 years 

An absolute wreck of plutocratic totalitarianism - yes, another accurate description of China ever since the (mostly) patriotic generation of leaders led by Deng was replaced by greedy fucks, but I thought this was about the US of A?

Tents lined up in downtown - well yes, you wont have visible socially undesirable elements when you round them up and send them to vocational beating camps 

People just barely able to afford trailer park life - yes, but surely there is something good about life in China outside the coast and the interior big cities? 

Taboo topics - buck up buckaroo, people looking at you like you're retarded when you start sperging about 9/11 troof surely isnt nice but it isnt the end of the world


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 31, 2020)

OP is a commie punk


----------



## potato in mah painus (Jan 4, 2021)

Because of checks and balances. If the government doesn't like you, and wants you gone, it has to weigh that against other sections of government that would hold it accountable. That is why America even in its degraded state today still produces great wealth, prosperity, and innovation. These three things happen when people can do shit without fear of getting stomped on.

China did not start with this, and even today their government only pretends to even give a shit about their own people. When that regime wants you gone, even having ownership of corporations doesn't protect you from getting a bullet. They only have wealth because their government for the time has allowed it, and that can literally change at the stroke of a pen.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jan 4, 2021)

That thread header is a paradox. How can something be worse and yet just as bad? That doesn't make any sense. This shit reads like one of those stroke posts that would be screencapped on 4chan.


----------



## Foghot (Jan 4, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Why is China so much worse when America at this point is no different, only the ones ruling each country are different?
> 
> China is controlled by the State, America, is controlled by Left Wing Authoritarians who want to purge the world of all that is, to their minds, wrong?
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 18, 2021)

Personally  I don't think China being worse is much of a defence on reflection.


----------

